# Where does the 0.05 come from?



## bennyG19 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 4, 2012)

You have to raise the moisture content from 9% (initial) to 14% (optimum moisture content)... that is, raise the moisture content by 5%.


----------



## bennyG19 (Feb 4, 2012)

i'm an idiot


----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 4, 2012)

Just make sure you focus VERY carefully on the units... and you'll usually get to the right answer.


----------



## jharris (Feb 6, 2012)

0.05 is the difference between the optimum moisture content (14%) and the moisture content of the soil upon arrival to the site (9%).

EDIT: Someone beat me to it


----------



## dastuff (Feb 7, 2012)

IlPadrino said:


> Just make sure you focus VERY carefully on the units... and you'll usually get to the right answer.


This quote should physically be etched into stone...


----------

